

How do engineers working in open space without getting distracted? - hipaulshi

How do coders&#x2F;engineers working in co-working&#x2F;open space without getting distracted (mainly) by people&#x2F;co-workers?<p>I am serious because it is now a big problem for us since our space was originally designed to be as open as possible. Thanks~
======
angrymouse
Noise cancelling headphones is something a lot of people use.

Angle your desk/screen away from other people's eyelines or things that
distract you. One place I worked I was right in front of the kitchen area and
that was very distracting. I moved towards a window and that was better
because the seagulls didn't tend to distract me.

Another thing I love is a standing desk. I can work in my busy kitchen at home
and grab enough focus while a million things are buzzing standing up at a
laptop. Don't know when, but realized that and now I prefer to have a dual
standing/non-standing desk in open offices as well.

Naturally, that can be a bit awkward in an open space so you have to make sure
you're not then distracting everyone else.

~~~
hipaulshi
Thanks!

